# frayed string :(



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yesterday I was fortunate enough to have gotten a crossbow for free from my moms exhusband and I thought "hey cool! I can go shoot at a few targets and accually see what a crossbow is like!" So today when I pulled the string back and got it in place, the trigger got bumped before I was able to get it loaded and a few of the strands on the string broke... Is it still safe to shoot or should I have it replaced before shooting it?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

all i am going to say is better safe than sorry man.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

definitely replace it, they're cheap anyhow.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright, I figured I should replace it. How would I go about doing so anyways?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Take it to a pro shop. They'll put it in a bow press and determine what length string you need. If you're at Bass Pro, they'll install it for free once you buy it. I don't know about other places, though, Bass Pro has always done good by me.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome, thanks CleanKill! Hopefully sometime in the next week I'll be able to get it fixed.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Excaliburs you can replace youself, otherwise bow press required.


----------

